
Kde.org gets a facelift. Check out KDE's new landing page - ognarb
https://kde.org
======
ognarb
I wrote a bit in a blog post about the new webpage and the blog includes a
slideshow of the kde.org webpage from 1998 till now.
[https://carlschwan.eu/2020/04/18/a-new-look-for-kde-
org.html](https://carlschwan.eu/2020/04/18/a-new-look-for-kde-org.html)

